# Log in four falls on bailey



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

How many folks do you think it would take to haul this thing out?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

A year or two ago we moved a log that was probably 30% bigger before Bailey Fest. We had 10 people and needed every single one. Getting ropes on the log would be easy. Shifting the logs position with ropes might not require a big crew. Biggest issue is getting the log out of the water and up on shore or up on rocks high enough that normal water levels won't float it back into the channel.

I'd be cautious messing with it, as it doesn't block the lines now, but if you moved it and lodged it downstream, it could totally block 4 falls.

Worst case, if someone doesn't try to get it out before then, I will rally a big crew before bailey fest to get it out.

Also, the wooden bridge at crossons is falling futher and further into the water. Entire left side of the bridge is down in the water, but passable on the right.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

I was just curious, I'm heading in Wednesday afternoon if flows hold and if it could be completed with a 5 man team I was going to try and give it a go. I think I'll leave it be for now. 

If/when you rally a crew to go pull it out let me know and I'd be more than happy to lend a hand and some ropes in the extrication.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

This log has moved and is blocking the bank right channel leading into the 3rd tier of the drop. Don't think it'll move anytime soon from what I saw yesterday.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Zdrag practice


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

DoubleYouEss said:


> This log has moved and is blocking the bank right channel leading into the 3rd tier of the drop. Don't think it'll move anytime soon from what I saw yesterday.


We were in there all this week. The log is not in play at all, unless you're entirely off your game. If you do head for it you would still be fine and be between the log and the wall on the right. I say leave it


----------

